# what to do for these fish??



## fishfreek (Apr 28, 2005)

Ok.. I kinda have a problem and I apoligize in advance for this long winded post, but I want to make sure you have all the info. I have wanted to start my own tank forEVER, and have been coming to these boards to read up so I can give my fish the best possible environment. But I certainly havent gained enough knowledge to even "think" about setting one up yet. 

Then today my mother "mentions" to me that my cousin has been who has been in jail for the last 3 weeks has a fish tank in his room, and she doesnt think anyone has fed them. Well, of course I freak.. and rush down there to check on these fish. It is a 10 gallon tank/(no filter running), 1 black moor ( 1.5") body length and 2 other regular goldfish(1-1.5') tho I am not sure what kind. (measurements are approx, because they wouldnt stay still long enuff to get a good look at them..lol)They are all active, I dont see any obvious signs of stress, and the water doesnt "look" bad. So, not knowing what I should do , but not wanting to leave them there to be starved to death, I put them in baggies, took a jug of the water from there tank and brought them home. where I put them back in they're tank with the water from the tank and distilled water I keep for my plants. 

Now they "seem" to be fine swimming around, chasing each other, eating like little piggies. Now I am just wondering what to do next. I wasnt prepared for this but I couldnt just leave them there knowing she wouldnt care for them, and anything I am doing has to be better than the conditions they were in. (She told me once I was down there that even when he was there that there were times the tank was so dirty you couldn't see the fish.) Is there something else I can be doing, and also are they over crowded in there? they dont seem to be, but after reading up, I here they can "seem" fine and not be. 
Any help you can give me with these little guys will be much appreciated.


----------



## osteoporoosi (Jan 27, 2005)

well first of all, you'd better get a decent filter in there and start doing water changes even, maybe as often as every other day. Goldfish grow up to 9 inhes, so it is obvius that the tank is too small. 

The best option would be to get a tank of your own, 60 gallons minimum, and put them there. Or if the fish aren't important for your cousin, you could give them to someone who has a big pond. Otherwise they get stunted and do not live as long as they should, goldfish normally live 10-15 years.
I
f it is not possible to get a bigger tank, it is better to stick with the frequent water changes. Do you have any water tests? You can also feed them veggies, like peas and lettuce if you want to give them a treat.


----------



## blb (Feb 7, 2005)

You don't 60 gallon for 3 fancy goldfish. I would go with at least 30 gallons. Plus get a good filter, like a aquaclear. Goldfish are messy fish and need a lot of filtration. If you give flakes as food you should soak them first in tank water. Pellets are better but still need to be soaked. I also give frozen bloodworms and brineshrimp. Goldies love them! 

That is great you rescued them!! Let us know how it goes!


----------



## fishfreek (Apr 28, 2005)

osteoporoosi, I wasnt asking if the tank was to small for the long haul, I was asking for at their current size, or they gonna die or be more stressed then they were in the tank I had. And for help in what I could do right now to make them more comfortable. 

I dont know anyone with a pond, I would be concerned about them in the winter in a pond anyway. And I certainly dont have $1000 torush out and buy a 60 gallon tank. If I did I would already have one.
Anything I can reasonably do for now, has to be better than where they were or in a fish store where they'll end up sold and in a bowl.


blb,

Thanks for your response. My little darlings seem happy for the moment. They are eating like little piggies, and are VERY active. I will be getting them a new tank (a 29 is what I was thinking but I could probably do a 35) in the next few weeks. The general consensus seems to be 15 for the first, 10 for each after, which would be 35. But just to clarify, there is 1 fancy, and 2 either comets or commons (not even sure if there is a differance between them) will that make a differance in the size tank?

For now, I had read about soaking the food and have been doing that all day. A mix of bloodworms and flake food, but will add some veggies or brine shrimp tomm or the next day. I also did a 50% water change again with filtered distilled water. The tank does have a filter (though not the greatest) he just didnt have it plugged in, and dont think he ever did unless he at one time had it on and extention cord, because it definatley wouldnt have reached the outlet where it was. (Its a miracle they survived this long, and they say fancy's are delicate  :roll: ) Is there anything else I can do for them till I can get them the bigger tank? 

Also, say I get a 35-40 are the goldfish the only things I can have in there? or can I have some smaller fish that dont get very big? Thats fine if they are all I can have, I just wanna plan my tank    

And it was my pleasure to resue them ,  I am really excited to finally have a tank that I've always wanted! And now 3 little fishy have a shot !! Everybody wins!!


----------



## blb (Feb 7, 2005)

I don't think fancys are hard to keep. Ok, I didnt' realise that 2 were commons. Commons need more room. The 35 should be ok but you might need to upgrade in a couple of years. Plus when you are feeding make sure the fancy gets his share of the food. You might want to see if he will hand feed. It is cool and it tickles. 

I give blanched zuccinni and an orange slice once a week. It sounds like you are taking great care of them! A variety in the diet is good. I also fast one day a week then in the morning they get shelled peas to help move things along. 

I love my goldfish! They all have different personalities and will come to reconise you as their food source!


----------



## osteoporoosi (Jan 27, 2005)

Goldfish are coolwater fish, and do not mix with tropicals very well. plus if you stick with a 30-40 gallons it would be pushing it to get any other fish. Regulars do get big, so you would be firced to upgrade the tank within a few years to avoid stunting. Maybe it would be easier to buy a big one now? Well, good luck!


----------



## fishfreek (Apr 28, 2005)

Yes, I know I will have to upgrade the size of the tank and it will probably be later on this year... I dont mind having more then one tank so I am hoping they should be happy in the 35 for a few months. As far as my fancy getting his fair share of food, it hasnt been a problem so far... he is bigger than the others and has no problem, though I do feed him at one end and the others at the other end.. this seems to be doing the trick. I had heard before that they will eat out of your hand, will have to try it in a few days.. he is alreadfy starting to reconize me when I come to the tank he gets all excited (actually they all do.. little piggies  ) Thanks for all your suggestions. WIll update you when they are in their new tank.


----------



## osteoporoosi (Jan 27, 2005)

Be careful with the tanks, i started with 20 gallons and now I have 3 tanks more, the biggest is 87 gallons :? .
Goldfish are very social, you can have a bit of fun teching tricks to them, like jumping, swimming thru circles, etc..


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

I would get rid of the 2 commons, keep the fancy, get a 35G and get 2 more fancys


----------

